# May Babies!



## RBurnett

Hey I have set up this thread so me and my bump baby can talk about our pregnancy. We are both due in May 2011! If your baby is due May your welcome to join us. xx:happydance:


----------



## mrsrof

would love to join you! Due date May 2nd!! xxx Congrats on your :bfp:!!!


----------



## ifoundmysoul

due may 3rd :)


----------



## tryin4baby

hey hun, glad you made a thread for us all. 
congratulations to everyone on your :bfp: and praying they are all stickys :happydance:
im due 8th May (although some websites say the 9th) xx


----------



## kwood

I just joined another thread but the more people to talk to the merrier. Think my OH is getting tired of baby talk already and because we are keeping it secret I can't talk to anyone else. Thankfully there is bnb to keep me sane.


----------



## RBurnett

Hey ladies, is anyone suffering with cramping I am and Im worried :(


----------



## ifoundmysoul

i did most of last week but its gone now, i had an early scan and they said there was just a speck in there and things seemed ok


----------



## tryin4baby

i also think it would be a good idea for us all to post our :bfp: pictures!

i'll post mine from 12dpo until today..
 



Attached Files:







;oeszt8oiukjknewnew.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 7









IMAG0124.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 6









IMAG0155.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 7









IMAG0157.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 8









IMAG0276.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## tryin4baby

and heres a few more..
 



Attached Files:







newtest.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0283.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## tryin4baby

RBurnett said:


> Hey ladies, is anyone suffering with cramping I am and Im worried :(

me too hun, i just got a really bad pain about 5 minutes that only lasted 5 seconds. its normal to have cramping x


----------



## RBurnett

Did also use a sainsbury one today but was light so no good to put on here. Will do one tomorrow morning.

So Who have u told so far??
DH of course knows, my parents, sister and brother
 



Attached Files:







2011-08-31 19.23.52.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 7









2011-09-01 03.44.38.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mrsrof

Right, my :bfp: pictures...actually I've only got one on this computer, but it's the latest one! The top one was taken on Saturday night at 16dpo and the bottom one was on Sunday morning with fmu at 17dpo!
 



Attached Files:







01092011.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## RBurnett

I hope its normal, it was soo painful I was like crap checked my self and not bleeding..Cant wait till 12 weeks!


----------



## tryin4baby

my parents, brother, sister, OH, and 3 close friends. not going to tell anyone else until my 12 week scan. when are you telling more people? x


----------



## tryin4baby

mrsrof said:


> Right, my :bfp: pictures...actually I've only got one on this computer, but it's the latest one! The top one was taken on Saturday night at 16dpo and the bottom one was on Sunday morning with fmu at 17dpo!


my first tesco one was like yours :happydance:


----------



## mrsrof

RBurnett said:


> Hey ladies, is anyone suffering with cramping I am and Im worried :(

I've had a few little twinges really low down, I wouldn't worry too much unless the pain is really bad xxx


----------



## mrsrof

RBurnett said:


> So Who have u told so far??
> DH of course knows, my parents, sister and brother

I've told DH obviously, mum and dad, 2 cousins and one of my sisters. I'll leave it up to DH when he wants to tell his mum and siblings, otherwise everyone else will find out when we've had 12 weeks scan and everything is good :)


----------



## RBurnett

Have u made Dr appointment? Mine is Monday I dont think I will see the midwife till 8 weeks though.. seems ages away!!!


----------



## ifoundmysoul

only my boss knows so far as i had to tell him cus of time off for a nurses app and early scan, there having us back a week on tues to look for the heartbeat :)


----------



## tryin4baby

got mine on monday too, seems far away :(


----------



## mrsrof

I don't think I'm going to see doc at all, can self-refer to the midwife service here, so I'm gonna do that, as they will send all the info to the gp. Went to the gp last time and it was just so he could refer me to the midwife service!


----------



## cdj1

Hi everyone! So happy to be here!!! :hi:
I am due May 8th and this is my second baby! 
I have been having twinges and cramps today too but had them with my first pregnancy so I'm not too worried! 
Congratulations to you girls!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## RBurnett

I glad its normal to have cramps, they have gone now but when i get them they are real bad! :( when do u go 2 c midwife where u are?


----------



## RBurnett

ifoundmysoul - how come u had a early scan?

This is a great thread.. I wanna tell anyone but know i cant. we telling DH parents this weekend..i know its silly to be but im going to feel embarrsed when he tell em!


----------



## FlowerFairy

I'm due 1st May!!!! We also have a group in disccussion forum so if anyone wants to chat there as well you'd be more than welcome .
Congratulations everyone!!!!!! :hugs:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/715252-may-bluebells-2012-a.html


----------



## cdj1

RBurnett said:


> I glad its normal to have cramps, they have gone now but when i get them they are real bad! :( when do u go 2 c midwife where u are?

I cant remember when you see the MW here I think its after my 12 weeks scan! Thats 8 weeks away grrr!!!

Yes, cramps are normal as the embryo beds in and your hormones make everything softer and sensitive! I remember having such bad ones first pregnany that I had a hot water bottle on standby!


----------



## ifoundmysoul

RBurnett said:


> ifoundmysoul - how come u had a early scan?
> 
> This is a great thread.. I wanna tell anyone but know i cant. we telling DH parents this weekend..i know its silly to be but im going to feel embarrsed when he tell em!

I had some brown blood with cramps the day my af was due it was to rule out an ectopic, they said they can only see a small spec in there but it was only 4 +5 when they did it and they said my tubes look clear and as they should but they have asked me back when in two weeks at 6 +5 to see if they can find the heartbeat


----------



## ems

We are due May 1st :D

Ive had a few pains but Im not worrying about it. Its only me, the Mr and you guys who know. I went to the Dr Tuesday and refered myself to the midwife team when I got home, now waiting for an appointment to come through. The website says the first meeting is about 8 weeks so 2 more to go. My Dr also asked me to request and early detection scan so Im waiting to hear back about that too. Im not very patient, Id rather know the dates and have to wait than be left in limbo!

Congrats to everyone on here, hope you all have a great 9 months!


----------



## FlowerFairy

cdj1 said:


> RBurnett said:
> 
> 
> I glad its normal to have cramps, they have gone now but when i get them they are real bad! :( when do u go 2 c midwife where u are?
> 
> I cant remember when you see the MW here I think its after my 12 weeks scan! Thats 8 weeks away grrr!!!
> 
> Yes, cramps are normal as the embryo beds in and your hormones make everything softer and sensitive! I remember having such bad ones first pregnany that I had a hot water bottle on standby!Click to expand...

UK wise, We normally see the MW at 8 weeks if I remember rightly! :hugs:


----------



## RBurnett

When is everyone going to tell close friends?


----------



## RBurnett

ems where in kent are u im in kent too, Rochester! how come u having early scan? x


----------



## cdj1

FlowerFairy said:


> cdj1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RBurnett said:
> 
> 
> I glad its normal to have cramps, they have gone now but when i get them they are real bad! :( when do u go 2 c midwife where u are?
> 
> I cant remember when you see the MW here I think its after my 12 weeks scan! Thats 8 weeks away grrr!!!
> 
> Yes, cramps are normal as the embryo beds in and your hormones make everything softer and sensitive! I remember having such bad ones first pregnany that I had a hot water bottle on standby!Click to expand...
> 
> UK wise, We normally see the MW at 8 weeks if I remember rightly! :hugs:Click to expand...

I live in the Channel Islands but I think we also see a MW at 8 weeks..I should be able to remember because my son is only 10 months old but I have baby brain!!!!! :haha:


----------



## tryin4baby

ive told 3 close friends but not telling anymore until 12 week scan or just before, going to tell grandparents and OH parents before we tell anyway else..x


----------



## RBurnett

Im going to find it soo hard not to tell anyone but I know its for the best! Cant wait till we get our Bumps! x


----------



## tryin4baby

RBurnett said:


> Im going to find it soo hard not to tell anyone but I know its for the best! Cant wait till we get our Bumps! x

oh i know, i was only planning on telling 1 close friend but i couldnt keep my mouth closed :haha: x


----------



## ifoundmysoul

the wife wont let me tell anyone :( i can see why but i really wana tell my mom but we are waiting and a long wait it will be lol


----------



## RBurnett

Ill probably tell two of my friends at 8 weeks after the appointment with midwife x


----------



## ems

RBurnett said:


> ems where in kent are u im in kent too, Rochester! how come u having early scan? x

Im in Rainham! :D The Dr told me to request one as I have miscarried in the past. I went online and refered myself at Medway, Im now waiting for either a letter or a call, Im not sure what they do? x


----------



## mrsrof

I just found my letter from my last pregnancy and my booking in appt would have been at 11 weeks, they say you'll have it some time from 8 weeks onwards. Scan that time was booked for 12-13 weeks


----------



## cdj1

I have told my mum (but not my dad yet as he will tell the world lol), obviously DH knows, my sister knows and some FB friends I know wont blab! I am dying to tell everyone though!!!!!


----------



## sunshineray7

Hey everyone. I'm due May 6th, I think, (different sites say different things!), and would love to join you. Can't wait for 1st scan, just want to know everything is ok.


----------



## cdj1

sunshineray7 said:


> Hey everyone. I'm due May 6th, I think, (different sites say different things!), and would love to join you. Can't wait for 1st scan, just want to know everything is ok.

Congrats! I am due 8 May I think!!!!! x


----------



## ifoundmysoul

we should have a list of who is due first then see how it actually happens lol


----------



## cdj1

Yes, with my first I was due 4 October, he came 8 October (just!)


----------



## babyblonde19

yey i got my bfp to 1-2 on digi . does that mean im 4 weeks ? 

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt10d620.aspx
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1312347600z6z1314853200z0.png
https://davf.daisypath.com/ILic.png
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender/ctp_gender_predictor_boy.jpg


----------



## tryin4baby

i think 1-2 on a digit means 3-4 weeks and then 2-3 means 4-5 x


----------



## cdj1

I am going to have to climb in bed soon, I dont know about anyone else but this baby-growing business is very tiring!!!!!! :sleep: Sleep well all!!!!!! xxx


----------



## RBurnett

Yep so tired all the time! Zzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## ems

Im off to bed after Corry :D Living life in the fast lane!


----------



## tryin4baby

night hun xx


----------



## Marley12389

I am due May 8th! But I think I am really due May 6th! I charted my ovulation so well that it has to be May 6th! lol Here are my :bfp: !!! The first two FRER's I took 8/22 at 8 DPO The others I took from 8/23 and on. The very last Dollar Store test was this past Monday 8/29 at 16 DPO. I also took two digital tests that both said pregnant but I can't seem to find the files :s :bfp: :bfp: !! :hug:
 



Attached Files:







MARLEYSFRER.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 6









MARLEYSDOLLARSTORETEST.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## S.A.Mommy

Hi! I'm also due in May, 5W today. I was very sick with food poisoning yesterday, so FS did my first u/s and it's twins! Going back next Friday for measurements & heartbeats - so exciting!:happydance:


----------



## Marley12389

WOW TWINS! Congrats!!!!!!! :hug:


----------



## WeenieWoo

Hiya - can i join. i have a 5 and half month old baby boy and just found out i'm pregnant again - arrrgghh.

it took years for me to conceive with my first baby so this has come as a huge (but lovely) surprise. I know it is a little soon after my 1st born but i'm happy.

Havnt been drs yet but going by my LMP - due date is May 2nd 2012 - x


----------



## WeenieWoo

ha ha - it actually feels mad being back on Babyandbump lol


----------



## Marley12389

WeenieWoo said:


> Hiya - can i join. i have a 5 and half month old baby boy and just found out i'm pregnant again - arrrgghh.
> 
> it took years for me to conceive with my first baby so this has come as a huge (but lovely) surprise. I know it is a little soon after my 1st born but i'm happy.
> 
> Havnt been drs yet but going by my LMP - due date is May 2nd 2012 - x

Better early than never? hehe good luck :hug:


----------



## WeenieWoo

Yeah - thats what i have been telling everyone - at least they will both be around the same age growing up lol. Id rather make my family in one go - iykwim.

Its mad cos my first pregnancy - i didnt know what the hell was going on - but this one i am so much more relaxed - probs cos its so fresh in my head lol


----------



## nasndas07

Congrats every1 on ur BFPs!!

I got my bfp on tues 30th 13dpo sooo happy it was our 1st month ttc after having the implant removed!
I have a 4yr old Daughter who has been asking me to get a baby in my belly all year I can't wait to tell her thers actually 1 ther now :D
Goin by my cycle and ovulation I'm due May 9th wahooo can't wait already :D


----------



## tryin4baby

congratulations to everyone on their :bfp: 's
cant wait until we can all share our bump belly pictures :happydance:


----------



## littlecharli

Hi ladies I would love to join you all!! Im due May 3rd and praying little bean sticks!! 

Here are my tests... xx
 



Attached Files:







photo-3.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Magpie923

our bundle will join us on or around May 5, 2012. Nine days later ... his/her big sister will turn 6!! Not sure how we worked this one out but big sis will have to start sharing her birth month :flower:


----------



## littlecharli

tryin4baby said:


> and heres a few more..

Omg darl look at how dark your lines got!! Woo hoo!! 

CONGRATS TO ALL OF US :)


----------



## tryin4baby

i know!! i bought a digi this morning because i just wanted to see the word 'pregnant' :haha:
it came up in about 30 seconds too! last month i did a digi and the 'not pregnant' came up after about 2 mins. 
i was sooo happy :haha:


----------



## littlecharli

I soooo gotta get me a digi.. lol I have never done one!! mmmmmm do I dare venture out today to get one.....


----------



## tryin4baby

oooh go on ;)
i ordered mine online last night & it came this morning :) tested straight away :haha:
although some ladies on here got 1-2 weeks pregnant on a digi and they are the same dpo as me and i got 2-3 weeks :S x


----------



## littlecharli

hmmmm hehehe gonna see if I can get one cheaper somewhere... and test! lol.


----------



## RBurnett

My battery on mine died so need to buy another one. I like looking at my test and seeing pregnant! Lol drs will also do one monday. Feel like I need it confirmed!! X


----------



## cdj1

Morning everyone! How are we all feeling? Anyone else super tired but cant sleep properly??? I went to sleep no problem but keep having vivid dreams and waking up all the time feeling really hot!!!!


----------



## babyblonde19

cdj1 said:


> Morning everyone! How are we all feeling? Anyone else super tired but cant sleep properly??? I went to sleep no problem but keep having vivid dreams and waking up all the time feeling really hot!!!!

yep im feeling sickish this morn feel like im going to be sick and am rwaching but nothing cming up lol any one feel like that ? cant sleep tossed and turned all night just restless and up early then normal i usually lie inbed till 11 clocks now am up at 9 or 10 :/ lol im 4 weeks 2 days due may 9th :D making app at docs to see midwife today. xxx


----------



## cdj1

babyblonde19 said:


> cdj1 said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone! How are we all feeling? Anyone else super tired but cant sleep properly??? I went to sleep no problem but keep having vivid dreams and waking up all the time feeling really hot!!!!
> 
> yep im feeling sickish this morn feel like im going to be sick and am rwaching but nothing cming up lol any one feel like that ? cant sleep tossed and turned all night just restless and up early then normal i usually lie inbed till 11 clocks now am up at 9 or 10 :/ lol im 4 weeks 2 days due may 9th :D making app at docs to see midwife today. xxxClick to expand...

I have no sickness thank goodness but feel ultra hungry all the time (same with first baby) I think I am due May 8/9! 
Bet you are excited to get your first appointment! I cant wait to get my notes!!! lol! x


----------



## RBurnett

Im very tired with head aches. Not sure what the Drs will do Monday... any ideas?


----------



## cdj1

Girls, I am sat here in tears :(
I have been out of work since December when i started looking to go back to work after DS, and just lately my luck has turned and I have had lots of job interviews, but this job that I went for last week was one I really wanted, it was PA for a doctor and I know I would have been great at it as I used to be a nurse and have lots of reception/PA experience...I had my 2nd interview on Wednesday and they were really positive in my interview apart from asking about childcare which is all sorted and on standby in case I get a job...but they just called me to say I wasnt successful as the doctor chose another more experienced candidate....
To say I am upset isnt the word, I am absolutely gutted as we are hoping to move house soon and I am so worried I will start showing before I get more interviews then I wont get offered any jobs :cry: :cry: :cry:

I cant believe this another rejection :nope:


----------



## RBurnett

cdj1 - Im so sorry to hear that you didnt get the job hun. I know what its like when you think the interview went really well and then they turn round and say oh sorry someone else has the job...its so gutting... :(
BUT you need to look on the bright side, maybe it wasnt ment to be hun. Im in a even better job than the one i did really want to go for. When you feeling like this look at your lil girl and think about the lil one growing inside you thats needs her mum to be happy.

You got plenty of time to find another job before bump arrives.. xxxx


----------



## tryin4baby

cdj1 - sorry to hear that hun.. obviously you were just to good :winkwink:
keep positive!

afternoon everyone, how are we all today?
i havent stopped going to the toilet number 2(tmi)!
have had a few cramps here and there but nothing to bad, soo tired, had heartburn earlier & super hungry!!! (which is good because im a very small size) :happydance: x


----------



## happycloud

Hi everyone! I'm due May 10. Only found out last night 14 dpo! I'm 34 and a high school teacher in Cincinnati, Ohio. Totally worried about being barfy in the middle of teaching. It's an all girls' school so they'd pick up on it pretty fast. Luckily the loo is right across the hall.

Today I had the real dull aches/cramps that some of you have talked about (feel like I can't even bend over) and my sis in law who has had 4 says that's normal. But I also had a huge 'hot flash/nauseous/I think I'm gonna pass out' thing during lunch in the faculty room. Literally laid on the floor. Please tell me that was a one time thing. 

I've only told my sis in law and one coworker. I want to tell my mom and dad in person, but of course my mom's on the phone asking if I tested yet. I should have though to tell her weeks ago that she shouldn't ask so that I can tell her in person. I really want to tell lots of people! But I know it's best to wait. Hubby is super cautious.

Yay us and our May babies!

Sarah


----------



## RBurnett

Yay to our may babies. Bad cramping is bck, hope its ok im sooo worried. :(


----------



## babyblonde19

RBurnett said:


> Yay to our may babies. Bad cramping is bck, hope its ok im sooo worried. :(

i have that too hun im 4 weeks xx


----------



## lemondrops

Hello May babies! I didn't even know this thread existed but I want to join. I was counting myself as due May 5-6 due to my LMP but I talked to my midwife today and she said because of how long my cycle is/when I ovulated I am more likely due on May 3 but we'll confirm with an ultrasound!


----------



## Angharad87

Due May 5th. Nice to have a threadful of may babies!


----------



## RBurnett

How long is yr cycle mine is 32 days? Xx


----------



## lemondrops

RBurnett said:


> How long is yr cycle mine is 32 days? Xx

Mine is 25! So she calculated the fact that I ovulate before 14DPO, do you know when you ovulate?


----------



## RBurnett

I got it worked out, I was counting from the last day of my period and not the first day.


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,

Congrats to all of you lovely ladies also due in May. :thumbup:

I think I will be joining you girls, Since I think I just got my BFP this morning and posted it in my testing thread on pg 7!!! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...thing-ic-pg7-saturday-09-03-think-my-bfp.html


I will be due on May 15, 2012 with my first baby. :happydance:

So a little about my background. My DH had a vasectomy reversal in October 2009, and has a low :spermy: count after as a result. This October would of been two years since the reversal!!! DH had a sperm count of 5 million and motility of 36%, so overall pretty low numbers. It is truly a blessing and a miracle if we have managed to do it this month.I pray this is really it and this is a sticky bean!!!!..:winkwink:

It is lovely to meet all of you ladies!!!


----------



## tryin4baby

hows everyone today?

im having cramps now and again not to bad though, alot of cm (tmi)!
getting tired now and still eating more than normal. apart from that im feeling super fine and i hope it stays like this all the way through :haha:

hope everyone is good! xx


----------



## RBurnett

Im super tired and i have acutally gone of food! and when i do eat some food taste funny than it did before! I still have cramps and if the Dr dnt refer me to a scan on Monday we going to either pay for one or just go in a&e and having one. I always have cramps during my cycle even when not on AF and before i was pregnant so it may be just them..I just wanna c the lil bean! x


----------



## cdj1

I've been having cramps too, and some backache today but I have a bad back anyway from the 1st baby...my lines on my tests are still faint, so I couldnt help use the last Digi I had in the pack, of course it was :bfp:! I am seeing the dox on Tuesday to confirm the pregnancy, I still worry it is all in my mind! Anyone else feel like this??


----------



## RBurnett

Well im currently in a&e due to the pains. They just did a urisample and it came bck that im not pregnant :( so they taken bloods to check it! I have done over four tests that say positive!!! I dnt know wat to thinl. I gpt to wait hour for the results :( ....keep u updated x


----------



## geckorachel

RBurnett said:


> Well im currently in a&e due to the pains. They just did a urisample and it came bck that im not pregnant :( so they taken bloods to check it! I have done over four tests that say positive!!! I dnt know wat to thinl. I gpt to wait hour for the results :( ....keep u updated x

:( I'm sorry to hear that :( thinking of you xxxx

I hope you don't mind me joining...got my BFP today!!! Countdowntopregnancy.com says I would be due on 17th of May!!! My birthday is on 25th so that should be easy enough to remember!!! So excited but nervous! I have been having cramps since before ovulation weirdly! I don't usually cramp at all but then I have just come off the pill so everything could be out of whack!!!

Hope you are all well tonight and thinking of you RBurnett x


----------



## tryin4baby

Thinking of you Rachel, sending you lots of :hug:


----------



## tryin4baby

:hi: the other Rachel, congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## KendraNoell

RBurnett said:


> Well im currently in a&e due to the pains. They just did a urisample and it came bck that im not pregnant :( so they taken bloods to check it! I have done over four tests that say positive!!! I dnt know wat to thinl. I gpt to wait hour for the results :( ....keep u updated x

Dr's urine tests are AWFUL they are so not sensitive. I am sure the bloods will come back fine :)


----------



## KendraNoell

Hi ladies! So excited to find a group of women who are at the same stage in pregnancy that I am so that I have people to compare everything too. I am so glad cramping is normal- that was the first indicator to me that I should test because I never have cramps when AF is due and these weren't like AF cramps anyway. They were pinchy-twingy type cramps. 

I have already told just about everybody since its our first and we've been trying for 15 months. We have a couple relatives that don't know yet because we are waiting and most of my good friends know but as far as other friends and extended family I am going to try to wait until 6 weeks.

I am due May 14!


----------



## RBurnett

UPDATE.... the test came back that I AM pregnant!!! But the test is saying im only about a week or two pregnant! Im confused I have have worked it out that Im at least four week. The fist day of the last AF was the 2nd August and I normally have a 32 day cycle.?!?

I have my drs appointment this morning too so ill talk to her. Oh and the cramps are perfectly normal! :)


----------



## tryin4baby

so happy for your rach :) was worried about you last night. let us know what your doctor says :hug:

:hi: kendra congrats on your :bfp: xxxx


----------



## cdj1

Hello girls how are we all? 
I'm afraid I don't have good news my end so far...I went for a wee this morning and wiped and there was fresh red blood. It is not heavy or with clots so the doctor has suggested it may just be threatened miscarriage but I am terrified and have already suspected the worst esp. with my faint lines...
Doc has booked me in for a scan but cant say when, but will be tomorrow or Wednesday...the waiting is the worst so am going to call the surgery again to see if they can bring it forward...I dont know how I will sleep tonight if I have to wait much longer...please keep everything crossed for me x


----------



## wannabeprego

Well, this morning the :witch: came. I think that I probably had a chemical pregnancy this cycle because I know I had positive HPT's. I feel silly for letting myself get excited and thinking I was pregnant before I was actually late for AF. I should of known it was to good to be true.:cry:

Congrats again to all of you ladies..H&H 9 months...
:flower:


----------



## KendraNoell

RBurnett said:


> UPDATE.... the test came back that I AM pregnant!!! But the test is saying im only about a week or two pregnant! Im confused I have have worked it out that Im at least four week. The fist day of the last AF was the 2nd August and I normally have a 32 day cycle.?!?
> 
> I have my drs appointment this morning too so ill talk to her. Oh and the cramps are perfectly normal! :)

We don't have these in the US but from other posts I've read the 1-2 is actually gestation time. Since they count the weeks since your last period, technically around 2 of those weeks is you gearing up for ovulation, it only really starts counting when you ovulate. So basically it is saying that you CONCEIVED 1-2 weeks ago. So 4 weeks total is about right :)


----------



## candycurls

Claire - reading your entry here really makes me think u have not miscarried but this is IB. I had the exact same thing when I was 4 weeks + 5days. It was an isolated incident. Are u still bleeding? I really hope my hunch is correct honey.
Keeping everything crossed for you 
:hugs:
xx


----------



## candycurls

cdj1 said:


> Hello girls how are we all?
> I'm afraid I don't have good news my end so far...I went for a wee this morning and wiped and there was fresh red blood. It is not heavy or with clots so the doctor has suggested it may just be threatened miscarriage but I am terrified and have already suspected the worst esp. with my faint lines...
> Doc has booked me in for a scan but cant say when, but will be tomorrow or Wednesday...the waiting is the worst so am going to call the surgery again to see if they can bring it forward...I dont know how I will sleep tonight if I have to wait much longer...please keep everything crossed for me x[/QUOTE
> 
> Clare reading this through my immediate thought is that this is IB. I had an identical experience when I was 4W +5 with Jonah. I didnt even get a scan as they said it was too early but everything was fine. Mine was an isolated incident of passing bright red fresh blood. Then no more bleeding.
> keeping everything x'd for you
> :hug: xxx


----------



## candycurls

sorry thought I had lost my first entry so repeated it with quote but now it is duplicated :dohh:


----------



## RBurnett

cdj1 said:


> Hello girls how are we all?
> I'm afraid I don't have good news my end so far...I went for a wee this morning and wiped and there was fresh red blood. It is not heavy or with clots so the doctor has suggested it may just be threatened miscarriage but I am terrified and have already suspected the worst esp. with my faint lines...
> Doc has booked me in for a scan but cant say when, but will be tomorrow or Wednesday...the waiting is the worst so am going to call the surgery again to see if they can bring it forward...I dont know how I will sleep tonight if I have to wait much longer...please keep everything crossed for me x

Im so sorry to hear sweetie, Ill be thinking of you and I have my fingers crossed for you. My mum had beeling when she was pegnant with my brother and it can be completely normal. Go to hospital and they should scan you straight away, Please let me know how you get on.. x x xHUGSx x x


----------



## wannabeprego

cdj1 said:


> Hello girls how are we all?
> I'm afraid I don't have good news my end so far...I went for a wee this morning and wiped and there was fresh red blood. It is not heavy or with clots so the doctor has suggested it may just be threatened miscarriage but I am terrified and have already suspected the worst esp. with my faint lines...
> Doc has booked me in for a scan but cant say when, but will be tomorrow or Wednesday...the waiting is the worst so am going to call the surgery again to see if they can bring it forward...I dont know how I will sleep tonight if I have to wait much longer...please keep everything crossed for me x

Awww, I am so sorry hun....:hugs:

I got everything crossed that things will work out for the best...Good Luck...:hugs:


----------



## mrsrof

Hi Ladies, sorry I've not been around a lot, was out of the country for a few days last week and haven't really been online much since. 

cdj1 - I'm sorry to hear your news and am keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## RBurnett

Went to the Dr today and she tinks the pain in to do with my endo and that it should start getting better, which it is. She also says that Im only 2 weeks pregnant cos it was two weeks ago that i OV. So why does every site say im four weeks and when will i get my booking in appointment..?


----------



## mrsrof

RBurnett said:


> Went to the Dr today and she tinks the pain in to do with my endo and that it should start getting better, which it is. She also says that Im only 2 weeks pregnant cos it was two weeks ago that i OV. So why does every site say im four weeks and when will i get my booking in appointment..?

I would say that you're 4 weeks, as it is always based off your LMP! Odd, I've never seen it measured from Ov. 

You're supposed to get your booking in appointment any time from 8 weeks onward, but last time my booking appointment was supposed to be at 11w3d and my scan at 12w3d, only a week apart! (I didn't get as far as either, but that's neither here nor there!!).


----------



## RBurnett

so will they book it in working out that im 2 weeks or 4 weeks pregnant? x


----------



## KendraNoell

did they say you're 2 weeks pregnant or 2 weeks gestation?

your due date will end up the same some people do it by O date and some from last period. It will still even out, just different people's perception I guess.


----------



## RBurnett

2 weeks pregnant she counted it from when she think i ovulated x


----------



## mrsrof

Huh - if you're referred to midwife they'll calculate from LMP, so I'd say they will take you at 4 weeks


----------



## RBurnett

Ok thank you hun, so in about 4 weeks we will have our book in appointment.

why do they confuse you so much lol. The nhs website say 4 weeks too and my clear blue test says 2-3 and they leaflet says that means i 4-5 weeks!


----------



## jennijunni

HI ladies!!! I would love to join you!! I EDD is May 12!! We lost our baby son during my second trimester on June 4, 2011, and we found out that baby #6 is coming on the 3 month anniversary!! We are so excited!! This is my 7th pregnancy, so I am a pro at this!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Tacey

Hello! Can I join you? I think I'm due around 14th May. Got a faint line on Saturday at 12 dpo, although I was all but certain I was out for the month. 

Congratulations ladies!


----------



## mrsrof

RBurnett said:


> Ok thank you hun, so in about 4 weeks we will have our book in appointment.
> 
> why do they confuse you so much lol. The nhs website say 4 weeks too and my clear blue test says 2-3 and they leaflet says that means i 4-5 weeks!

I don't know why people try and confuse you!!! Oh, I didn't even get my letter until I was gone 8 weeks last time, but then I didn't go to the doc till I was 6 weeks!


----------



## RBurnett

Nope me neither, ill just wait till I hear from them xx


----------



## geckorachel

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee so excited!!!!! who else is excited?!?!?! But also a teency bit terrified?!?!?!?! I'm due 14th May :D


----------



## KendraNoell

I'm right there with ya on both those emotions.


----------



## RBurnett

Im trying not to get too excited till 12, week scan..im too worried :(.. You know when u think this is too good to be true. Im just taking one day at a time for now x x


----------



## KendraNoell

Stress is going to make me MC, I just know it, I am a ball of stress so badly that I could explode. Not just about the pregnancy but I am having issues with work and school and people and their opinions and everything is just piled on my shoulders. I need to relax- which is funny- because I am on vacation right now :(


----------



## S.A.Mommy

Preggo with twins, and due May 4th. Anyone want to be my bump buddy?


----------



## S.A.Mommy

tryin4baby said:


> my parents, brother, sister, OH, and 3 close friends. not going to tell anyone else until my 12 week scan. when are you telling more people? x

We TTC'd for 4 years, so once we got our first BFP we told EVERYONE :thumbup:


----------



## RBurnett

s.a.mommy Gongratulations glad its finally happpening for you xx


----------



## KendraNoell

Yay for twins! I am wondering if that's what I have too. My symptoms are showing up fast and my tests are so dark for only being 15 DPO. Hubby stated twins are on his mom's side of the family, his grandma's generation had twins, skipped his mom's, so his generation is likely. Of course, he told me this AFTER I found out I was pregnant. Gotta love men. :D


----------



## RBurnett

6 week scan booked...17th September WOOPIE!!!


----------



## kwood

RBurnett said:


> 6 week scan booked...17th September WOOPIE!!!

Lucky you, I don't get mine until 11.5-13 weeks but I guess the only positive is the bean will look like a baby by then. Do have my first MW appointment a week today so have that to look forward to. 

Good luck on your scan, hope everything is at it should be.


----------



## RBurnett

Its a private scan cos i cant wait till 12 weeks. They said I should see the the heart beat..YAY!


----------



## wavescrash

Hey all! Got my BFP today at 18dpo, 6 days late.

Due May 10 which is just five days before my 26th birthday.
This is my second (4th pregnancy, had a m/c at 7ish weeks and a chemical last month.)
Would love people to talk to due around the same time as me!

We're keeping it secret until the 2nd trimester (hopefully, I don't think I can hide my belly that long!) so I can't really talk to anyone else about it besides BNB!

Congrats to all of you and H&H 9!


----------



## RBurnett

My belly is so bloated I look pregnant already. My trousers dnt do up anymore lol. Is ur baby called autumn? X


----------



## wavescrash

I'm pretty bloated right now too!
Yeah, my DD is Autumn :)


----------



## RBurnett

Just been looking at names and autumn was one of the names I really like, such a pretty name x


----------



## wavescrash

Aw thanks! It was high on my list of names the first time around. This time around for a girl I'm into Zoey Grace. If it's a boy, I've got no idea haha.


----------



## RBurnett

Its all so exciting but trying to stay focus as its still very early and I wory to much which is why im paying for private scan x


----------



## kwood

RBurnett said:


> Its all so exciting but trying to stay focus as its still very early and I wory to much which is why im paying for private scan x

If you don't mind me asking, how much does a private scan cost? If you don't want to say it is okay.


----------



## RBurnett

Thats ok some are 100 but the one im going to is £50 x


----------



## wavescrash

I just called to schedule my first appointment. Because of my previous miscarriage and last month's chemical, I have an appointment scheduled for 8am next Thursday the 15th! I'm so excited I don't have to wait until 8 weeks along!


----------



## RBurnett

Thats great news wavescrashove. Are u in the UK? x


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks :) No, I'm in the States... midwestern pretty much.


----------



## kwood

Thanks RBurrentt, that is cheaper than I thought. Might look into, depends if they try to hear the hb at my appointment next week. If they don't, will think of a private scan.


----------



## RBurnett

ur 6 weeks so they should c heart beat. Ur lucky u seeing midwife at 6 weeks i got to wait till 8 and they wont scan till 12 weeks.


----------



## RBurnett

Hey how is everyone getting on? xx


----------



## KendraNoell

just started getting m/s here :(


----------



## RBurnett

Sorry to hear hun, hope it settles soon. I got a lil bump, its just gas but looks like a bump lol!


----------



## Hieveryone

Hi all- just got BFP after some confusing test results which i wasnt sure about at first. i've only been off the pill for four weeks on monday. I reckon i conceived around the 3rd Sept which (looking at the calculators) suggests i'll be due around 26 may if all goes well

I'm 33 so was expecting this to take a while but am definitely happy for the news but a bit nervous as it's still very early days. Presume its just a case of booking appointment at the doctors now. Will they do a test to confirm or just go by my test results?


----------



## RBurnett

The drs dont always confirm pregnancy and neither do the midwifes they just ask u if u have had a positive result. Congrats on ur BFP it only took me one try too x


----------



## KendraNoell

I would get some more tests if you're not sure, its better to be safe IMO..


----------



## Elanesse

Yay, so happy I can join this thread! :happydance:

Congrats to you all ladies!!! I ovulated on the 2nd September so according to websites I will be due May 25th. Just got my BFP on Wednesday - very excited!! :cloud9:

I have attached my tests which were done on the 13/14th September x

Hurray for the Mayflowers!
 



Attached Files:







2011-09-13 08.08.21.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 2









2011-09-13 20.44.19.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 2









2011-09-13 23.31.32.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 2









2011-09-14 19.06.25.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## KendraNoell

yay! I will never forget that feeling of seeing the tiniest line there and knowing I finally got my BFP. Congrats!


----------



## RBurnett

Congratulations hunnie! May babies all round! x


----------



## Hieveryone

KendraNoell said:


> I would get some more tests if you're not sure, its better to be safe IMO..

one more positive test this morning - hooray! :)


----------



## KendraNoell

No worries I've taken about 8 lol


----------



## RBurnett

Private scan tonight to hear baby heart beat...Fingers crossed!


----------



## RBurnett

My lil bean. Saw heart beat today and its 4mm! So Happy!! Cant wait for next scan next week :)
 



Attached Files:







2011-09-19 18.39.28.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Elanesse

Awww that is such a lovely pic, so exciting!! Simply Beautiful!! xx


----------



## RBurnett

Thank you hunnie x


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hi ladies I have joined a couple of other threads but this is one I'd like to join also .... My EDD is 10th May by my calc but MW says 14th may .... Going for my first scan on 3rd nov but I can't wait that long .... I'm getting really impatient ... Sorry to bring up on first meeting but I have had a lil bit of spotting over the weekend MW seems to think I'll be ok but I'm soooooo scared this is our first and I am worried sick .... Please give me some relief I'f any of u know bout this .... Hope I can join also fingers crossed all is ok xx


----------



## Abby_

Hello!
I'm due May 4th. (Star Wars day, May the 4th be with you) :winkwink:
I have my scan on the 19th of this month and i am beyond excited!
:happydance::happydance:
Hope you all have healthy little May bambinos! :flower:


----------



## RBurnett

Ezza BUB1 said:


> Hi ladies I have joined a couple of other threads but this is one I'd like to join also .... My EDD is 10th May by my calc but MW says 14th may .... Going for my first scan on 3rd nov but I can't wait that long .... I'm getting really impatient ... Sorry to bring up on first meeting but I have had a lil bit of spotting over the weekend MW seems to think I'll be ok but I'm soooooo scared this is our first and I am worried sick .... Please give me some relief I'f any of u know bout this .... Hope I can join also fingers crossed all is ok xx

I have nor expreinaced any bleeding but my MW told me when she was pregnant she had a big bleed but everything was ok. If you are worried then get them to check it out for u hun x


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Hi ladies,

I haven't been on in sometime as this last week and a bit has not been a good one for me, 2 weekends ago I began spotting and unfortunatly had the most horrible news on monday that I was misscarrying. All was confirmed on wed of last week so I am not able to keep in this group anymore. I am not doing well at all and I miss my little angel so much but I wish you all well and hope for healthy happy little ones for all. take care and enjoy every moment as you never know what tomoro may bring.


----------



## RBurnett

Ezza Im so sorry to hear your news hun. It must be hard for you to come on here still. I wish you all the best in TTC again. You are very right about enjoying the moment as I dont think I have as worry takes over.


----------



## nasndas07

hi ladies i am due May 10th whoooop cnt wait, had scan a 6wks, 8wks and had another yesterday it was amasing to the lil bean looking lie a lil baby it waved to us aswell, they told me that i had a low lying placenter tho, but hpfully as bump starts 2get bigger it wil move up. gdluck to all us expecting our may bubbas xxxx


----------



## KendraNoell

All right, I am starting to feel super self conscious and not really liking my body right now. I feel so so so fat, and it sucks :(


----------



## cathriena

Ezza BUB1 said:


> Hi ladies I have joined a couple of other threads but this is one I'd like to join also .... My EDD is 10th May by my calc but MW says 14th may .... Going for my first scan on 3rd nov but I can't wait that long .... I'm getting really impatient ... Sorry to bring up on first meeting but I have had a lil bit of spotting over the weekend MW seems to think I'll be ok but I'm soooooo scared this is our first and I am worried sick .... Please give me some relief I'f any of u know bout this .... Hope I can join also fingers crossed all is ok xx

hi pet

im new to the site but hope i can give you a little bit of comfort by telling you im 13 wk pregnant hun and i have had bleeding nearly every wk since i found out 8wks ago. some wks is spotting and others is heavy i have had 2 mc in this past year so i have been scared to death about mc again...but thankfully my baby is growing healthy and strong and hopefully ur baby will b ok too! if your not able to relax hun it might be a good idea to go to the ER room and ask them to check you over! they can give you a blood test to check your pregnancy hormone level and ask you to come back in 24 hrs to do it again to determine if the level is rising or not! but seeing as you have the appointment on the 3rd its up to you pet xx best of luck and hope this helps a little...ps please make sure you eat and rest hun xx


----------



## cathriena

hi girlies.:happydance:

im due on may 2nd :) id like to join and look foward to chatting xx


----------



## RBurnett

Had 12 week scan, baby was moving soo much they tried a internal scan then went back to tummy scan then I had to go back in half hour and hope baby was going to pose, they finally got the measurments and im now due 13th May :)


----------



## KendraNoell

Man I hope that I have a wriggly baby... I just want to be able to see it move... it must have been sleeping during my 10 week scan :)


----------



## RBurnett

Im sure by ur nezt scan it will be very active lol. Scan took ages and my bladder hurt soo much lol


----------



## KendraNoell

Weird, I don't have to have a full bladder for mine, in fact, they always make me pee in a cup right when I get there for my appointment!


----------



## emma33

im due may 3rd :) so hi may ladies xx


----------

